# Chainsaw Fall sale Husqvarna 372XP - $579.00



## Roospike (Aug 24, 2006)

HUSQVARNA 372XP Chain Saw w/ full wrap handelbar @ Bailyes    This 71cc (4.3 cubic inches) is loaded with features including side mounted chain adjuster, Air Injections air filtration system and Smart Start compression release for easy starting. 372XP also has a transparent fuel tank and LowVib anti-vibration system. Bar and chain are sold separately. 
372XP full wrap 
Cylinder displacement cu. in. (cc) 4.3 (71) 
Engine Power hp (kW) 5.4 3.9)  
Maximum No-load RPM 13,500 
Fuel tank volume pts. (liters) 1.63 (.77) 
Bar Oil Capacity pts. (liters) 0.84 (0.40)  
Recommended bar length 16-33 inch 
Chain pitch 3/8 inch 
Weight without bar & chain 14.75 lbs 
Power to weight ration kW/kg .64 
 WEB LINK: http://store.baileys-online.com/cgi-bin/baileys/5343?mv_session_id=AtIZLAV8&product_sku=HU 372W


----------



## bobo (Aug 29, 2006)

Wonder how much a guy would have to pay extra for a Stihl bar and chain for it.

Nice saw 372xp . Sad part is Husky dosen't make chain or bars.I really like Husky saws but Oregon chain is a down fall.Just my 0.02cents.


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Aug 29, 2006)

you can put a stihl chain on a husky   This thread helped, i have a disabled freind that process over 10 cords a year with a poulan and a maul. He has been saving for years for a good saw. He is going to order one of these.


----------



## Roospike (Aug 29, 2006)

I have run the stock bars on my Husqvarna chainsaws with no problem . I dont think Oregon chain or bars are bad ...... There are a lot of loggers that like the Oregon chains and bars . I myself use Stihl full chisel chain on all my chainsaws. I have a Craftsman chainsaw (38cc ) that is over 13 years old and the Oregon bar lasted 9 years before i had to replace it . My son uses the Craftsman for limbing now and the Husqvarna 359 for the big wood. my .o2


----------



## Yogi (Nov 2, 2006)

Wife Beater said:
			
		

> Why the hell would anyone want a husky? There cheap feeling homo saws! Get Real get a Stihl




Now why would you say that? I have been looking at getting a 346xp, I hear they are the best saw for that class!! How do you come up with Stihl being the only way to go?


----------



## Yogi (Nov 2, 2006)

I know you have read this, so why no answer? Not really sure I like you're username, but it explains a lot to me, do I pale in mascelinity to you due to the fact that I don't run the manliest saw around? Do I need to dink another twelver fire up a beast and cut my foot off to impress you?


----------



## Andre B. (Nov 2, 2006)

Yogi said:
			
		

> Not really sure I like you're username, but it explains a lot to me



If you are not sure on the username, click on it and check out the photo I think that will clear things up for you.

I think someone's wife needs a nice heavy 12" cast iron frying pan.
Wonder if his name is Earl. 


Oh and I use a 137 for most everything but have a 359 for dropping and blocking up larger stuff.  On stuff less then 8" or so the time saved with the bigger saw is not werth burning 2X the gas per cut over the small saw.

_____________
Andre' B.


----------

